# barwig shower tap.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kinda stumped here. Tried to see if I can remove the shower single lever tap from the ceiling panel in my 2000 Hobby 750. 
Can't see any screws, holes, panels or any other way of access. Maybe someone can advise.

The only name on it as far as I can see is 'barwig'. Have tried to Google barwig and nothing about plumbing comes up.

Ray.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If it like the one fitted to the burstner then I think there may be a grub screw under the lever. 
A friend had trouble with his and he told me about it. Or you have to go in from the rear ( no dirty jokes please).

The one on the burstner has the water outlet from the side of the tap. There is a micro switch that gets water in it.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Andy. But I guess it's different. But just poking about (round the back) I prised the gold cover off and revealed 4 screws and the microswitch... !!!...  

Will keep investigating.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Andy and anyone else who might be able to throw some more light.

Have managed to get switch apart. Dunno if it will ever go together again. But can't extricate the microswitch from the base as shown. Don't want to force anything just in case.
Any advice please. Ray.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Will the lever come off the base.
Or is the micro switch held in by a cover with two small lugs that go through the ring with the screw holes. 

Do not cut wires you might not have enough to rejoin them.

Will the fitting unscrew from the ceiling.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Too late Andy.
Have cut the wires as they were twisted and then soldiered onto the tabs.
The micro switch seems to be fixed or glued in place under a plastic cover/holder. No screws of sign of being able to release the switch at all.

I'm trying to find a supplyer of a new tap if possible but this seems to be an Australian item. Will try Hobby tomorrow.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hope you find one ok. I had emailed my friend who had a simalar problem.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> Hope you find one ok. I had emailed my friend who had a simalar problem. Andy


Hi again Andy.
Success at last.................... at a cost.

Finally called Hobby in UK and they can order (4 weeks) a new tap for 'only' £77.76 inc p&p to France for me. As soon as I gave him the VIN he came up with the goods.

So in 4 weeks I hope to be reassembling the whole shower cubicle again.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

**** wish i had read this first

just dismantled ours and cant get innards to fit together without water peeing out everywhere


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

damn damn damn
£84 from hobby due later this week


----------

